# Darning jeans...



## fadedpolaris (Jan 8, 2013)

Let's face it, I have big thighs that wear my pants threadbare around the inner-most seam. I have lots of holey pants I'm not quite dedicated to repurposing (they still fit otherwise), so I was wondering how possible it is to darn jeans/pants by hand?
And can I darn materials with stretch?
Do I need a heavier thread? I already have some strong needles.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I have this issue with scrub pants lol... So when they are still good I just use patches and see them in... I try to match the color so it's not obvious.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

patching would work, do not how you could darn them


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I would sew a denim patch on the inside and call it good.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Depending on how you use your jeans, doing chores, riding horses, just walking around, the hand-sewn patch may not stay on well.

I am guessing you do not have a sewing machine? 

An idea to help the patch, would be to get some fusible fabric at the fabric store. Fusible will melt and "glue" two pieces of fabric together when ironed with a hot iron. You could then hand sew the edge of patch onto the jeans, to prevent patch "rolling off" with use. I would suggest you put the patch on the inside of the jeans, because it doesn't seem to catch on things as easily as outside patches. Make the patch large enough to reach good fabric for an anchor to the glue and stitching. You probably would only need the fusible material on the outside edges of patch, if covering an actual hole. If only frayed, put fusible fabric on the entire patch, which helps prevent more fraying, then sew the edges.

I use a zig-zag stitch on my jeans patches, which holds them down quite well on the good fabric. Sewing machines have the advantage of being able to put a lot more stitches in areas than you can hand sewing, so the more thread equals stronger in wear. I do a LOT of repairs on jeans, so we can wear them longer because they are NOT cheap.

I was always taught that darning is a weaving stitch, so I don't think it would be real helpful on jeans, covering any sizable holes or big fray spots. I would go with fusing the patches onto the jeans, then securing the edges of patches to keep them on.

For me, trying to darn them, investing that much time in hole repair with darning stitches only, would be wasting a lot of my time. Patching would make a better repair, go quite a bit quicker in repairing the jeans so I could do other things. I really dislike hand sewing and will contrive SOMETHING so I can do my fixing on a machine. Good luck to you on the fixes.


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

Agree with the others...patch, do not darn.


----------



## fadedpolaris (Jan 8, 2013)

Okay, thanks.

I do have a sewing machine, but I don't know how to use it yet...haha. I will learn it eventually.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

some ideas here....I love the embroidery on them...LOL'

http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=darning%20jeans


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

What is 'darn'?
JUst buy larger jeans and you won't ruin them in no time flat.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

some ideas here....I love the embroidery on them...LOL'

http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=darning jeans


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Check this you tube out, this place shows you how it repairs pretty large wear holes in jeans.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtb5gqT7f44&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

That is quite a different way to patch large holes in jeans! Thanks for the video, it is an interesting method. Not sure I could do that with a home free-arm machine, get the results of his commercial machine, but it is a NICE looking repair!! Always some new ideas to learn.


----------

